# New Features??



## CG789 (Apr 15, 2002)

If you go to channel 101 and go ahead a day or so you will se a show called "New Features"? What's up with that??


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

I think we will get new features tomorrow.


----------



## Keith S (Apr 22, 2002)

Thats probably the Program for the new features on the 501 like they did with the last new features update. It will probably come on tommorow at 4:00 am EDT.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I set it to record.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I am guessing that they have it come on at a certain time so that the receiver will either automatically record at that time so that everyone receiving the software upgrade gets the video just like in the past or so that people can manually set their pvr units to record the unit.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I set it to record and just got the remote control video.

Nothing about new PVR features as mentioned in the gude


----------

